
Write Scala in vs. Code, Vim, Emacs, Atom and Sublime Text with Metals - bsg75
https://www.scala-lang.org/2019/04/16/metals.html
======
anthonybullard
It's great to see an officially supported, high quality LSP implementation
with plugins for Scala. IntelliJ is great for what it is, but sometimes
running it, sbt, and the jvm can be a real resource drain. Being free to use
the editor of your choice will be very nice.

